# question كيفية صناعة الزجاج وتشغيله أو تشكيله؟؟؟؟



## اسلام القلاوى (27 يناير 2008)

اتسائل عن كيفية صناعة الزجاج وتشغيله أو تشكيله؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (9 أغسطس 2009)

الظاهر ان مفيش حد عارف ؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ المهندس الفاضل إسلام 
لو إستخدمت خاصية البحث في ملتقانا 
لوجدت مطلبك 
على كل حال ولا تزعل إليك هذا الرابط
صناعة الزجاج من ابويوسف 

وكم تعلم فإن الزجاج مادة فيسكويلاستيكية

Viscoelastic materials 
وهناك كتب عن ال Viscoelasticity
اشكر إهتمامك 
وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أغسطس 2009)

*زجاج*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*

*المراجعة الحالية* (غير مراجعة)

اذهب إلى: تصفح, بحث


​هذا المقال أو المقطع ينقصه *الاستشهاد بمصادر*. الرجاء تحسين المقال بوضع مصادر مناسبة. أي معلومات غير موثقة يمكن التشكيك بها وإزالتها.
وسم هذا القالب منذ: يونيو 2009




​تحتاج هذه المقالة إلى *تدقيق لغوي وإملائي* ومراجعة *علامات الترقيم*. يمكنك مساعدة ويكيبيديا بإجراء التصحيحات المطلوبة. _الرجاء إزالة هذا القالب بعد القيام بالتعديلات اللازمة_.
وسمت هذه المقالة منذ : يونيو 2009


استخدم *الزجاج* منذ القدم (3000ق.م)وقد أستعمل في العديد من المجالات (أكواب زجاجية و المرايا والعمل في مختبرات البحث في الكيمياء والبيولوجيا والفيزياء


 


إستخدامات الزجاج المتعددة


وغيرها من المجالات ، وقوارير وانابيب الاختبار العدسات ومعدات المختبرات هي غالبا من الزجاج.
*محتويات*

[إخفاء]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 أنواع الزجاج 
1.1 المركبات الموازنة في الزجاج
<LI class=toclevel-1>2 صناعة الزجاج <LI class=toclevel-1>3 ما هو البرسبكـس؟ <LI class=toclevel-1>4 الزجاج الأمــان <LI class=toclevel-1>5 اكتشاف زجـاج الأمــان <LI class=toclevel-1>6 الزجاج المعدني في خدمة المستقبــل <LI class=toclevel-1>7 تاريخ صناعة الزجاج عند المسلمين 
8 انظر أيضا
*[عدل] أنواع الزجاج*

يمكن تقسيم الزجاج من حيث تركيبه الكيميائي إلى ثلاثة أنواع:

زجاج الصودا: ويشكل ما يزيد عن 90% من الزجاج المستخدم : حيث يحتوي على املاح الصوديوم و كربونات الصوديوم بنسبه عالية .

الزجاج الرصاصي الكريستال: وهو زجاج براق , يستخدم في صناعة التحف و الإكسسوارات .

الكوارتز: ويحتوي على السيليكا بنسبه96% , يتميز بمقاومتة لأعلى درجات الحراره , مما يجعله مناسبًا لصناعه موازين الحراره و الأفران .
كما يمكن تقسيم الزجاج أيضًا من حيث المعالجة الفيزيائية إلى نوعين:

الزجاج الملدن:

الزجاج المقسى: حيث يسخن إلى درجة حرارة معينة ثم يبرد بشكل سريع عن طريق تعريض سطح الزجاج لتيارات هواء بارد .لذا فهو يتميز عن الزجاج الملدن العادي بمايلي:
-*يمكن للزجاج المقسٍّى تحمل صدمات ميكانيكية أشدّ ممّا يتحمله الزجاج الملوّن العادي بـ 5 - 7 مرات . و عندما يتكسر الزجاج نتيجة صدمة شديدة, يتحول إلى عدد كبير من الشظايا صغيرة التي لا تجرح ولا تؤذي أحداً( لهذا السبب يسمى هذا الزجاج زجاج أمان مقسَّى). وخلافا للزجاج المقسى، فإن الزجاج العادي يتناثر عند تكسره إلى شظايا حادة جارحة بالغة الضرر
-*عندما ينكسر الزجاج المقسى نتيجة صدمة شديدة, يتحول إلى شظايا صغيرة لا تجرح ولا تؤذي أحداً( لهذا السبب تسمى زجاج أمان مقسَّى)وهو ما يستخدم في زجاج السيارات و السينما. أما الزجاج العادي الملدن فعند تكسره يتحول إلى شظايا مختلفة الأحجام, وحاده الأطراف ,و بالغة الضرر.
-*كما يمكن للزجاج المقسَّى تحمل الفارق بين درجات الحرارة الداخلية والخارجية, تصل إلى 300 درجة مئوية, في حين لا تتجاوز هذه الفروق الـ70 درجة مئوية في الزجاج العادي الملدن, مما يعرضها للكسر مباشرةً.
ومن الطرق الشائعه لتصنيع الزجاج هي خلط كميه كبيره من الرمل مع كميات قليله من الجير و الصودا , ومن ثم تسخينه إلى درجة حرارة عالية تزيد على الـ 1100 درجة مئوية , حتى يصبح عجينةً سائلةً عالية اللزوجه، يتم بعدها تشكيله بطرق آلية أو يدوية , و من ثم يبرد ليكون زجاجًا.
و يعتبر زجاج الصودا أو زجاج الحجر الجيري ( الزجاج المسطح ): هو الزجاج الأكثر شيوعًا و استخدامًا ، حيث يشكل نسبه تزيد عن الـ ( 90% ) من إجمالي الزجاج المستخدم في العالم . أما زجاج البوروسيليكات و هو ما يسمى بزجاج البايركس و الكيموكس فهو يحتوي على السيلكا بنسبة( 80% ) و على القلويات بنسبة ( 4% ) و على الألمونيوم بنسبة ( 2% ) و على أكسيد البوريك بنسبة ( 13% ). وهذا ما يعطيه صفة الصلابة التي تزيد بثلاثة أضعاف الزجاج المسطح.
أما زجاج السليكا المنصهر الكوارتز فهو يحتوي على السيلكا بنسبة ( 96% ) ويتميز بمقاومته للصدمات , إلا أنه غالي الثمن.
و أهم خاصيه للزجاج من ناحيه تصنيعه هي لزوجته و التي تتعلق بدرجات الحرارة ، لذا فإن زجاج السليكا النقي له لزوجه عالية و يحتاج إلى حرارة عالية جداً للتخلص من الفقاعات الموجودة فيه .
و هذا الشيء يجعل من صناعة زجاج السليكا النقي مكلف جداً.لذا و لأسباب علمية يلزم إضعاف زجاج السليكا لكي يسهل تصنيعه بشكل اقتصادي . و من واقع الخبرة ، يتضح أن اكسيدات المعادن القلوية هي خير وسيلة لتحقيق ذلك .
و يكمن السر في ذلك بأن كل ذرة سيليكون ترتبط بأربع ذرات فقط من الأوكسجين و أن أي ذرات إضافيه من الأكسجين تعمل خلخلة التشكيل المتماسك و القوي و المكون من سيليكون – اكسجين – سيلكون لذا أصبح من السهل علينا تغيير تركيب زجاج السيليكا و جعله أكثر تحركاً و ذلك باستخدام أكسيدات المعادن القلوية .
و تعتبر هذه أكسيدات المعادن القلوية من أهم عوامل الصهر المستخدمة في صناعة الزجاج ، و أكثر هذه الأكسيدات استخداما هي الصودا التي تعتبر أرخصها ثمنا ، وقد استخدمت أكسيدات معادن أخرى القلوية لهذا الغرض مثل ( البوتاسيوم و الليثيوم ... الخ ) .

*[عدل] المركبات الموازنة في الزجاج*

هناك عناصر و مركبات كيميائية ضرورية موازنة في عملية تصنيع الزجاج بأشكاله و أنواعه المعروفة بحسب الاستخدام ، من أهمها :
1- الجير : يستخدم كمحلول مائي لتصنيع الزجاج . و يستخدم جير الكالسيوم و الدولوميت بكميات كبيرة مع الرمل و كربونات الصوديوم و المصابيح الكهربائية .
2- أكسيد الرصاص : يعتبر من المكونات الرئيسية لأنواع الزجاج الظراني الذي يتميز بمعامل انكسار عال ، و عادة ما تشتمل على نسبة كبيرة من البوتاس ( يعطي الزجاج بريقاً و لمعاناً و في نفس الوقت مقاوم للكهرباء و الحرارة ) . 3- أكسيد البوريك : يخفض من درجه لزوجه السليكا دون أن يزيد من تمددها الحراري ، و مع إضافه كمية قليلة من اكسيد الألمونيوم يحافظ على شفافية الزجاج ، و يجعله أكثر مقاوما للحرارة ( البايركس ) ، و هي تستخدم في صناعة أدوات المخابز و أجهزة المختبرات و الأنانبيب الصناعية لقدرتها على مقاومة التغيرات المفاجئة في درجات الحرارة و تحملها للتأثيرات الكيميائية .
4- أكسيد الألمونيوم و الجير : يستخدم هذا الخليط بنسبة كبيرة في الزجاج مع ( 10% ) من أكسيد البوريك و قليل من القلويات لصناعة الزجاج الليفي .
بشيء من التقريب يمكن القول أن الزجاج هو خلطة مناسبة من الرمل ( السيليكا ) مع بعض الاضافات الكيميائية وبظروف حرارية معينة نحصل على تلك المادة العجينية التي تبرد لتعطينا الزجاج، والزجاج مادة من أكثر المواد فائدة في العالم. وهو يصنع بشكل رئيسي من رمل السيليكا والصودا والجير.
للزجاج حالتين يوجد فيهما فقط ، هما الحالة العجينية بدرجات الحرارة العالية جداً ، والحالة الصلبة التي نراها في الطبيعة ، والمميز في الزجاج أنه لا يمر بعملية التبلور التي ترافق تبريد مختلف المعادن عند عملية التشكيل .
هذا ويمكن الحصول على خواص مختلفة للزجاج بحسب طريقة تحضيره حيث يمكن للزجاج أن يشكل بحيث يستخرج على شكل خيوط رفيعة جدا تستخدم في تصنيع الالياف البصرية ، أو يمكن أن يشكل من الحالة العجينية ويكسب مطواعية ليسكب في قوالب تعطيه الشكل النهائي كمرآة التلسكوب التي يصل وزنها عدة اطنان ، ويمكن ان تزاد صلادته أو قساوته ليصبح أقوى من الفولاذ واكثر هشاشة من الورق مع امكانية الحصول عليه بكافة الالوان والاشكال وذلك بسبب خاصيته العجينية .

*[عدل] صناعة الزجاج*

يصنع الزجاج بطريقة التسخين إلى درجات الحرارة العالية حتى الحصول على الحالة العجينية للخليطة ومن ثم تتم عملية القولبة للعجينة بحسب الشكل المراد الحصول عليه ، وطبعاً هنالك العديد من العوامل التي يجب مراعاتها ولكن هذه هي الطريقة العامة، وباختصار يمكننا القول أن صانع الزجاج يقوم بخلط كمية كبيرة من الرمل مع كميات قليلة من الجير والصودا وغيرها من المواد ليعطي للزجاج بعض الخواص. ويمكن أن تتكون المكونات الأخرى من الآلومنيوم وأكسيد الزرنيخ الأبيض بتسخين هذا الخليط أو جزء منه في فرن حتى يصبح كتلة من السائل الكثيف اللزج . وعندما يبرد هذا المزيج يصبح زجاجا . وتستعمل ملايين الأطنان من الرمل كل سنة لصنع الزجاج. ومع ذلك فإن هناك أنواعا خاصة من الزجاج تصنع دون أن يستعمل فيها الرمل مطلقاً .

*[عدل] ما هو البرسبكـس؟*

هو مبلمر الميثيل ميثاكريليت، اسمه التجاري (في الولايات المتحدة) هو لوسايت، كما يوجد له اسم تجاري آخر هو بليكسي غلاس، وتتميز هذه المادة بخصائص بصرية ممتازة، وهي ملائمة لصنع النظارات وعدسات الكاميرات، ومن أجل الإعلانات الضوئية الموجودة في الشوارع، كما وتدخل في صنع الزجاج المقاوم للرصاص.

*[عدل] الزجاج الأمــان*

رافق التطورالتكنولوجي وبشكل دائم ما يسمى بعوامل الأمان التي من شأنها حماية العمال والعمل بآن واحد ،والزجاج مادة خطرة ونتائج استخداماتها أثبتت خطورتها وخاصة أن الزجاج بشكل عام يتحطم إلى قطع كبيرة وحادة الأطراف قادرة على إيذاء الشخص كيفما كان وضع الحادث ، لذلك كانت الغاية من زجاج الأمان هي تقليل خطورة الزجاج وجعله يتحطم على شكل أجزاء صغيرة وناعمة غير حادة ومتلاصقة دون أن تتناثر في أرجاء مكان الحادث .
ويصنع زجاج الأمان بإحدى طريقتين، وضع طبقة لدائنيه "بلاستيكية" رقيقة بين لوحين زجاجيين، أو تقوية ألواح الزجاج عن طريق معالجتها بالحرارة. ولقد كان الكيميائي الفرنسي إدوار بنيديكتوس أول من صنع زجاج الأمان، وذلك حين ركب عام 1909م رقاقة من السليولويد بين لوحين من الزجاج. وقد استخدم زجاج الأمان في الواجهات الواسعة التجارية وفي مجال واسع في عالم السيارات حيث كانت حوادث السير تحصد الكثير من الأرواح بسبب الزجاج .

*[عدل] اكتشاف زجـاج الأمــان*

أوقع العالم الفرنسي بينيديكتوس خطأ زجاجة تحتوي على مادة الكولوديون وهي مادة تستعمل لتضميد الجروح و للتصوير، من فوق الرف إلى الأرض، ولاحظ العالم أن الزجاجة قد تحطمت، ولكنها بقيت قطعة واحدة ولم تتفتت، فد هش للنتيجة، ولاحظ فضلا عن ذلك أن مادة الكولوديون تركت بعد أن تبخرت قشرة رقيقة على الزجاج، هي التي أبقته ملتحما بعضه ببعض.
وقرأ هذا العالم فيما بعد أن عددا كبيرا من الإصابات تحدث بسبب تطاير شظايا زجاج السيارات الأمامي لدى حدوث حوادث الارتطام، وكانت السيارات وقتئذ في مستهل عهدها، فتذكر خطأه ومادة الكولوديون، فألفى فيها العلاج الناجع، ومذ ذاك، ظهر إلى الوجود الزجاج الأمين، غير القابل للكسر والتحطيم.

*[عدل] الزجاج المعدني في خدمة المستقبــل*

أصبحت الحاجة إلى استخدام الزجاج المعدني ضمن المحولات الكهربائية ومضارب الغولف وضمن تطبيقات أُخرى أمراً مُلحا, الأمر الذي دفع تود هاف نايغل, الباحث الجامعي في جامعة جونز هوبكنز وبروفسور علم المواد والهندسة, إلى أخذ أمر تقديم زجاج معدني جديد ضمن كتل تتميز بخصائص القوة والمرونة والمغناطيسية على عاتقه.
ويأمل هاف نايغل التعرف على المزيد من الأحداث المجهرية التي تطرأ على مرحلة تحول المعدن خلال صبّه من حالته المائعة إلى الحالة الصلبة, وهي مرحلة مهمة للغاية خلال عملية إنتاج الزجاج المعدني.
فبالنسبة للعلماء الزجاج هو أي مادة يمكن تحويلها من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الصلبة بدون أن تتبلور, ومن المعلوم أنّ معظم المعادن تتعرض لعملية التبلور خلال تبرّدها وتنظّم ذراتها لتشكل نموذج مكاني عالي التنظيم يدعى بالشبيكة, الأمر الذي لا يطرأ على الزجاج المعدني الذي يتشكل من نفس العملية بدون تبلور المعدن لأنّ ذرات المعدن هنا تترتّب بشكل عشوائي تقريباً.
وبشكل مغاير للألواح الزجاجية, فالزجاج المعدني ليس بالمادة الشفافة لكن تكوينه الذري الغريب يمتلك خصائص مغناطيسية وميكانيكية متميزة, أضف إلى ذلك أنه يتمتع بالصلابة والقوة.
وعلى صعيد آخر, إن المعادن التقليدية يمكن تفكيكها وتغيير شكلها بسهولة نسبية كون شبيكته البلورية مليئة بالعيوب, الأمر الذي لا يحدث في الزجاج المعدني الذي يبدي استعداداً كبيراً لا يقارن بالموجود في المعادن التقليدية للعودة إلى شكله الطبيعي إذا ما حاولنا تفكيكه.
وذكر البروفسور هاف ناغيل حول هذا الأمر:
" إذا ما أردنا تصنيف المواد بحسب قابليتها للتحول, نستطيع أن نقول بكل ثقة أنّ الزجاج المعدني لن يدخل ضمن هذا التصنيف. إنّ المواد الزجاجية المعدنية مميزة بشكل كبير أكثر من أي مادة أُخرى".
والآن يحاول هاف نايغل تركيب مادة زجاجية معدنية تحافظ على صلابتها بالإضافة إلى تمتعها بعدم القدرة على التبلور إذا ما تعرضت للبيئات الحرارية العالية لاستخدامه في مكونات الآلات, الأمر الذي تطلب إنشاء مخبراً لبحوثه وتجاربه على هذه المادة, بالإضافة إلى الدعم المادي الذي وفرته له المؤسسة العلمية الوطنية الأمريكية ودائرة البحث في الجيش الأمريكي.
يذكر أنّ هذه المادة يمكن استخدامها في المقذوفات الانفجارية القادرة على اختراق الدروع. وبشكل مغاير لمعظم المقذوفات البلورية المعدنية التي تتسطح على الهدف بشكل مشرومي ، يرى هاف نايغل أن أطراف الزجاج المعدني ستنتشر فوق الهدف بدقة أعلى وبشكل انتشاري أكبر لزيادة حدّة الضربة على الهدف.
إن هذا العمل يسير على خطا العلماء الذين حاولوا جمع المكونات لتركيب مواد جديدة قيّمة على مرّ التاريخ ، وفي هذا الصدد, تحدث هاف نايغل : " ينظر إلى علم المعادن تقليدياً على أنّه الفن الأسود, ومنذ زمن بعيد قام الناس بتركيب الأشياء بدون أن يعرفوا ماهية تركيبها, لذلك فإنّ علم المعادن يقدم مساهمة حقيقية تساعدنا في تصوّر عملية تكون الأشياء وكيف يمكن أن نجعلها تعمل بشكل أفضل".
وأضاف : " قسم مما نقوم به ما زال يدور في فلك الكيمياء, وهو عملية خلط المواد لمعرفة مقدار جودتها في تكوين الزجاج المعدني, والقسم الآخر من عملنا يتضمن الأمور العلمية, فنحن بحاجة لفهم كيفية حصول عملية التبلور لتصميم كتل تتجنب هذا الأمر, لذا فإنّنا نحتاج إلى الكثير من البحث الأساسي على هذه المادة".
ولأنّ المواد الزجاجية المعدنية تفتقد لعيوب التبلور, ستكون هذه المواد مميزة من الناحية المغناطيسية بالإضافة إلى كونها ستنخفض حرارتها بسهولة بعد القيام بصبها في قوالب, الأمر الذي سيجعلها مطلوبة بشكل كبير في عمليات التصنيع, مع الأخذ بالعلم أن عملية صب هذه المواد في قوالب لتكون كتل كبيرة هي عملية صعبة للغاية, لأنّ معظم المعادن تندفع نحو التبلور عندما تتبرد. ونحن بحاجة إلى مراعاة تصلّب المعدن قبل أن تحصل الشبيكة المتبلورة على فرصة للتكون خلال عملية تبرد المعدن بقصد تحويله إلى زجاج معدني.
وعلى سبيل المثال:
إذا ما أردنا أن نصنع الزجاج المعدني من معدنٍ نقي كالنحاس أو النيكل فعلينا أن نقوم بتبريد المعدن بنسبة تريليون درجة في الثانية, الأمر الذي يجعل هذه العملية مستحيلة بحسب ما قال هاف نايغل.
على أيّة حال, تعلّم علماء علم المعادن في خمسينيات القرن الماضي كيفية إبطاء بلورة المعادن بخلط بعض المعادن المعينة مع بعضها البعض مثل النيكل والزيركونيوم, وعندما تمّ تبريد الطبقة السطحية الرقيقة بمقدار مليون درجة في الثانية تمكنوا من الحصول على تركيب الزجاج المعدني لاستخدامها كشرائط رقيقة أو أسلاك أو مساحيق. أما في الوقت الراهن, تمكن العلماء من تركيب حوالي دزينة من المواد الزجاجية المعدنية على شكل أعمدة وكتل من خلال جمع أربع أو خمس عناصر ذات ذرات متنوعة الأحجام مع بعضها البعض, الأمر الذي يصعب علمية تبلور الشبيكة في الخليط, وقد تمّ تسويق أحد هذه الكتل الزجاجية المعدنية لاستخدامها في صناعة رؤوس مضارب لعبة الغولف.
هل يمكن للزجاج السماح لنفاذ الضوء دون الحرارة ؟
طور باحثان بريطانيان نوعا من الزجاج يمنع نفاذ الحرارة دون أن يمنع نفاذ الضوء، وذلك عن طريق إضافة مادة كيميائية للزجاج تتغير طبيعتها عند وصول الحرارة لدرجة معينة، وتحول دون نفاذ موجات الضوء في نطاق الأشعة تحت الحمراء، وهو النطاق الذي يؤدي إلى الشعور بالحرارة المصاحبة لضوء الشمس.
والمادة الكيميائية التي استعملها الباحثان إيفان باركن وتروي ماننغ من الكلية الجامعية بجامعة لندن، هي ثاني أكسيد الفاناديوم. وهي مادة تسمح – في ظروف الحرارة العادية – بنفاذ ضوء الشمس سواء في النطاق المنظور أو في نطاق الأشعة تحت الحمراء.
ولكن عند درجة حرارة 70 مئوية (تسمى درجة الحرارة الانتقالية) يحدث تغير لتلك المادة، بحيث تترتب إلكتروناتها في نمط مختلف، فتتحول من مادة شبه موصلة إلى معدن يمنع نفاذ الأشعة تحت الحمراء. وقد تمكن الباحثان من خفض درجة الحرارة الانتقالية لثاني أكسيد الفاناديوم إلى 29 درجة مئوية بإضافة عنصر التنغستين.
وذكر الباحثان في مجلة "كيمياء المواد"، أنهما قد توصلا لطريقة فعالة لإضافة ثاني أكسيد الفاناديوم للزجاج خلال عملية تصنيعه، ما يمكن من إنتاجه بتكلفة منخفضة. وباستخدام الزجاج الجديد ينتظر أن يتمكن الفرد من الاستمتاع بضوء وحرارة الشمس معا إلى أن تصل حرارة الغرفة إلى 29 درجة مئوية، وقتها سيعزل الزجاج الأشعة تحت الحمراء، بينما سيظل بالإمكان الإفادة من الضوء المباشر للشمس بدلا من الطرق التقليدية التي تمنع وصول كل من الضوء والحرارة مثل الستائر التي تغطي الشرفات والواجهات.
إن الزجاج الجديد سيحل مشكلة عصية يواجهها المصممون المعماريون عند تصميم المباني ذات الواجهات الزجاجية، كما سيخفض تكاليف تكييف الهواء التي تبلغ ذروتها في أوقات الصيف الحار. ورغم وجود بعض المشاكل التقنية في طريق الإنتاج التجاري لذلك الزجاج مثل عدم ثبات مادة ثاني أكسيد الفاناديوم على الزجاج وكذلك اللون الأصفر القوي لتلك المادة، فقد ذكر الباحثان أنهما بصدد التغلب على مثل هذه المشاكل التقنية قريبا. وأوضحا أنه لغايات تثبيت ثاني أكسيد الفاناديوم جيدا مع الزجاج ستضاف مادة ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم. وسيضاف أحد الأصباغ لإزالة اللون الأصفر. وينتظر طرح الزجاج الجديد في المستقبل القريب .

*[عدل] تاريخ صناعة الزجاج عند المسلمين*

اعتنى المسلمون في العصور الوسطى بصناعة الزجاج وطوروها؛ وذلك بعدما تعلموا طرق صناعتها من البلدان التي فتحوها، مثل مصر والشام، والعراق، وإيران، وكان ذلك لحاجتهم إلى الأواني الزجاجية التي تستخدم في العطور، والعقاقير، والإنارة، والشرب، وغيرها.
ويتكون الزجاج من خليط من الرمل والبوتاس والصودا، حيث تصهر معًا حتى تتحول إلى سائل عند تبريده يكون مرنًا من السهل تشكيله، ويشكل الزجاج بواسطة أنبوبة حديدية ذات مبسم خشبي تغمس في السائل ويرفع على طرفها مقدار منه، ثم ينفخ في الأنبوبة فيتحول السائل إلى فقاعة مملوءة بالهواء، ثم تشكل حسب ما يريد الصانع، فقد تكون قنينة وقد تكون إبريقًا وغير ذلك.
وكانت الزخرفة تنفذ بأساليب مختلفة منها طريقة الضغط على الأواني وهي لا تزال لينة، وكذلك بطريقة الملقاط، أو بطريقة الإضافة تلك التي تتم بلصق خيوط من الزجاج إلى جدران الأواني وهي لينة، وغير ذلك من الطرق الأخرى.
ولقد صنع المسلمون القدامى أنواعًا كثيرة من الأواني الزجاجية؛ فوصلتنا هذه المجموعة المختلفة الأشكال تلك التي ترجع إلى القرن الثاني أو الثالث الهجري. هذه آنية زجاجية ترجع إلى القرن الثالث الهجري، وهذا الإبريق الزجاجي المصنوع بالطريقة الرومانية يرجع إلى القرن الثاني الهجري عصر الدولة العباسية، أما هذا القدر فقد زخرف بالإضافة في "مصر" الفاطمية خلال القرن الخامس الهجري، وهذا إبريق يرجع إلى القرن الثالث الهجري من "مصر" العباسية، كما وصلتنا هذه المزهرية المملوكية العصر، وقد زودت فوهتها البديعة الصنع بخيوط زجاجية ملونة، أما هذه القنينة فذات بدن مضلع نفذت بالقالب وزخرفت رقبتها بإضافة خيوط زجاجية في القرن الثامن الهجري.
وهذا جزء من إناء فاطمي العصر، وقد زُخرف بالكتابة الكوفية مع الكائنات المتقابلة ويرجع إلى القرن الخامس الهجري، أما هذه القنينة وتلك المكحلة فمن البلور الصخري، وقد زخرفتا بالقطع والشطف في مصر الفاطمية خلال القرن الخامس الهجري، والبلور ليس بزجاج؛ بل حجر صلب من باطن الأرض.
وهذه بعض المكاييل الزجاجية المخصصة للعطور أو السوائل الطبية من القرن الثاني الهجري عصر الأمويين، كما صنع العرب المسلمون الموازين والصِنَج من الزجاج أيضًا، فهذا ثقل ميزان يوازي رطلاً ويرجع إلى عام 129 للهجرة. وهذا مثقال فلس من العصر الأموي المبكر، أما هذه الصِنَج فمن عهد "العزيز بالله" الخليفة الفاطمي، وهذا الثقل من عهد السلطان "قايتباي" عام 893 للهجرة.
كما برع المسلمون في صنع المشكاوات؛ وذلك لإضاءة المساجد والمنازل وخلافه، وقد ورد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم: {اللهُ نُورُ السَّمَأوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ} [النور: 35]، وقد وصلنا عدد من المشكاوات المملوكية العصر المموهة بالمينا والمزخرفة بكتابات نسخية وزخرفية نباتية، فهذه المشكاة باسم السلطان "حسن" وقد موهت بالمينا، وزخرفت بكتابات نسخية قرآنية وزخرفية نباتية غاية في الإبداع، وهذه أيضًا من عهد السلطان "حسن"، وقد زخرفت فقط بزخارف نباتية دقيقة بمهارة وإتقان.
أما هذه المشكاة فباسم الأمير "شايخو" ساقي السلطان المملوكي الناصر "محمد بن قلاوون"، وتضم مع الكتابة النسخية الجميلة "رنك الكأس" الذي يشير إلى وظيفة الساقي؛ حيث تعتبر "الرنوك الوظيفية" سمة من سمات العصر المملوكي.
واستخدم العرب المسلمون الزجاج في زخرفة النوافذ أيضًا؛ حيث برعوا في صناعة الزجاج المعشق في الجص. وتمر هذه الصناعة بعدة مراحل؛ بداية برسم الوحدات الزخرفية على الجص، ثم تبدأ مرحلة التفريغ أي التخريم لهذه الوحدات المراد تعشيقها بالزجاج.
وأخيرًا تبدأ مرحلة تركيب القطع الزجاجية المختلفة الأحجام والألوان من الخلف وتثبت بالجص السائل.
ومازالت هذه الطريقة المتوارثة تنتج لنا لوحات زخرفية متنوعة الأشكال تُحدِث مع الضوء حالة من البهجة والإبهار، ويبدو ذلك جليا في نوافذ العمائر الإسلامية المختلفة، كما استخدم المسلمون الزجاج في عمل زخارف الفسيفساء؛ ويظهر ذلك بوضوح في الجامع الأموي بـدمشق الذي تضم زخارفه مناظر طبيعية بديعة، وتعتبر فسيفساء هذا المسجد أقدم نموذج للفسيفساء الزجاجية الإسلامية بعد قبة الصخرة.


----------



## محمد علي عامر (24 فبراير 2010)

*طرق صناعة الزجاج مهندس جيوفيزيائي/محمد علي عامر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الى جميع الاخوان والزملاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب لقد قمة بعمليات ارفاق ملف عن صناعة الزجاج في ملف مضغوط لكن لم اعرف هل وصل ام لا وكيف عمليات ارفاق ملف نريد الخطوات مشروحة علما باني سوف ارفة مرة اخرى الانمشاهدة المرفق طµظ†ط§ط¹ط© ظˆطھط·ظˆظٹط± ط§ظ„ط²ط¬ط§ط¬21.zip


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 فبراير 2010)

محمد علي عامر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الى جميع الاخوان والزملاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب لقد قمة بعمليات ارفاق ملف عن صناعة الزجاج في ملف مضغوط لكن لم اعرف هل وصل ام لا وكيف عمليات ارفاق ملف نريد الخطوات مشروحة علما باني سوف ارفة مرة اخرى الانمشاهدة المرفق 53350


 
الأخ المهندس محمد علي عامر 
تم تحميل الملف 
وشكرا لك وهذا رابط يوضح كيفية التحميل







 طريقة إرفاق ورفع الملفات ضمن المشاركات في الملتقى ‏​


----------



## محمد علي عامر (24 فبراير 2010)

*صناعة الزجاج وطرق التصنيع مهندس جيوفيزيائي/محمد علي عامر*

مشاهدة المرفق ط·ط±ظ‚ طµظ†ط§ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط²ط¬ط§ط¬ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط­ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¬ظٹظˆظپظٹط²ظٹط§ط¦ظٹظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظٹ ...zipالحمدلله لقد تم ازال للموقع طرق صناعة الزجاج وهذا البحث قدمته هدية للموقع ولكل من يريد ان يستفيد من الطرق الكاملة والخطوات والانواع المختلفة لصناعة الزجاج وهذا البحث تم اعداد الحث من قبل المهندس الجيوفيزيائي (اليمن )محمد علي عامر ونرجوا من الله التوفيق والتقدم لكل باحث وكل مجتهد وكل مستثمر ونرجوا من كل مهتم ان يطلع الى البحث واي ملاحظات واستفسارات سوف نرد عليها بكل احترام وتقدير اسم الحث هو 
مشاهدة المرفق ط·ط±ظ‚ طµظ†ط§ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط²ط¬ط§ط¬ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط­ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¬ظٹظˆظپظٹط²ظٹط§ط¦ظٹظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظٹ ...zip


----------



## محمد علي عامر (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد على موضع طرق صناعة الزجاج مهندس محمد علي عامر*

لقدتم انزال ملف مضغوط شرح كامل لطرق صناعة الزجاج كهدية للموقع وللمهتمين من المهندسين والكوادر العلمية كما ذكرنا سابقا وشكر
مهندس جيوفيزيائي محمد علي عامر


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (24 فبراير 2010)

مصانع الزجاج في مصر :
توجد في مدينة العاشر من رمضان مصانع للزجاج المسطح مثل
القاهره للزجاج المسطح وتنتج الزجاج المدعم بالسلك والمنقوش والشركه المصريه للزجاج المسطح وتنتج الزجاج الطافي فقط
وتوجد الشركه الوطنيه للزجاج وهذه اسطمبات (ماكينات is )
وتوجد عدة شركات اخري في مدن صناعيه اخري مثل شركة الوادي للزجاج المتعادل والشركه المتحده وشركة سفنكس في مدينة السادات
ويوجد مصنع عتاقه للزجاج الدوائي في العين السخنه السويس وشركة wave glass في مدينة العبور


----------

